# E46 CSL strut brace stuff



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

Found the strut brace info on the parts CD. The initial pricing was off by a factor of 10 or more. Parts guy Paul McLaughlin at South Motors BMW 1-800-883-7278 in FL got the price adjusted to what's shown in the following pic. He will discount 25% from suggested retail plus shipping.










I ordered one to see what it looked like to aid in my strut brace design for my '01 M-Z3 M coupe. Although my design is complete, I received two sets of the CSL strut brace strut caps. Have no idea why the pricing is different. Based on receiving these, I assume that the brace will soon follow. 
(I like this editing option)


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*far cheaper than i would have guessed.*

hi ron.

i would have guessed the OEM piece for the CSL from BMW would be about $450 or so. tho strutbarbarian people charge $399 for their piece.

how close is yours to being done?

-coky


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Ron Stygar said:


> *Found the strut brace info on the parts CD. The initial pricing was off by a factor of 10 or more. Parts guy Paul McLaughlin at South Motors BMW 1-800-883-7278 in FL got the price adjusted to what's shown in the following pic. He will discount 25% from suggested retail plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ron, do you have any idea whether the E46 and E36 strut braces are compatible? I know the Z3 and E36 units are interchangeable. I've also read that the major underhood components (incl. the strut towers) in the E46 are all in the same location relative to each other as in the E36. Dinan's website has the same picture for both their E36 and E46 braces. All that aside, I don't know of anyone doing a test fit; let us know if the E46 unit fits your Z3.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: E46 CSL strut brace stuff*



JST said:


> *
> 
> Ron, do you have any idea whether the E46 and E36 strut braces are compatible? I know the Z3 and E36 units are interchangeable. I've also read that the major underhood components (incl. the strut towers) in the E46 are all in the same location relative to each other as in the E36. Dinan's website has the same picture for both their E36 and E46 braces. All that aside, I don't know of anyone doing a test fit; let us know if the E46 unit fits your Z3. *


Yeah, at that price, I'd seriously consider getting one for my E36 M3.

Please let us know.


----------

